# Baby Got Back!



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2006)

I know I keep going back to this damn program, I don't know what the hell I don't stick to it to begin with. My girlfriend constantly reminds me how no matter what program I do, I always go right back to Baby Got Back. To those of you who are not familiar with it I'm going to quote the article here:



> *Building the Ultimate Back*
> 
> The back can be thought of as being divided into vertical and horizontal planes. So, back training should really be split into two workouts - one devoted to horizontal pulling (thickness based workout / rowing movements) and one devoted to vertical pulling (width based workout / pull ups). As for heavy Deadlifts, they will round out your back workout.
> 
> ...



Feel free to post comments/support/suggestions.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2006)

*shiznit*
Hah, I was waiting for this.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Monday; 8-28-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull* (40 minutes, 20 sets)

*Decline Bench Presses*
5 sets of 5 with 225

*Bentover Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 235

*Flat DB Flyes*
3 sets of 8 with the 50's

*Rope Cable Rows*
3 sets of 8 with 160

*Cable Crossovers*
2 sets of 12 with 60

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 12 with the 25's

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.

Not a bad session today at all actually, nice to be back into this routine again. Looking forward to tomorrow's session. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk
Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 2: 8 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: 2 cans of tuna + 2 slices of rye bread
Meal 4: MRP bar

Total Calories: 3,051
Total (g) Protein: 278
Total (g) Carbs: 213g
Total (g) Fat: 125g


Sleep- 6 hours.  

Every single day my girlfriend tells me to get more sleep, but I never listen. What a friggin' idiot.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is a recent picture taken a few days ago, I'm weighing right around 206-208 lbs. when this picture was taken.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2006)

Youre doing the same routine I do I think.  Upper horizontal/lower/upper vertical?

How tall are you?  I am down to 207lbs.

Hah, I almsot did the same workout you did today.


----------



## Small Bunny (Aug 28, 2006)

You REALLY should start taking my advice more seriously.  I am always right.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

Is this like deja vu all over again?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2006)

*AKIRA*
Sounds pretty close, the split that I use for this program is:

1. Horizontal push/pull
2. Quad dominant legs
3. Vertical push/pull
4. Hamstring dominant legs

And basically it combines the 5x5 technique, with a little volume, and variety is the key. I usually keep the 5x5 exercise the same week to week, and keep trying to increase the weight. And then for the accessory work I always change it up. I also follow a 3 days on / 1 day off split.

*Small Bunny*
I know, that's the truth, lol. I can't wait for the Y to open back up again, I miss seeing you at the gym. Muah!!  

*Triple Threat*
Yeah, I always end up resorting back to this program.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 29, 2006)

Tuesday; 8-29-2006


*Quad Dominant Legs* (40 minutes, 19 sets)

*Hack Squats*
5 sets of 5 with 320

*Concentration Curls*
3 sets of 5 with a 40
2 sets of 4 with a 40

I thought I was going to be able to complete 5 sets of 5 with a 40 lbs. DB but for some reason I could only completely 3 sets of 5 and the last 2 sets with each arm I only got 4. 

*Leg Extensions*
3 sets of 8 with 200

*Reverse Curls*
2 sets of 12 with 65

*Hyperextensions*
2 sets of 12 with 25 

*Standing Calf Raises*
2 sets of 15 with 250

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 10 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 2,432
Total (g) Protein: 177g
Total (g) Carbs: 164g
Total (g) Fat: 127g


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## Small Bunny (Aug 30, 2006)

You need to eat MEALS michael.  Have you ever heard of the food pyramid?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 30, 2006)

*Small Bunny*
Awwww... I really hope that you tell me what I want to hear because if you just wrote in my journal and tell me something else that's really messed up.. 

But anyway I know! I've had zero appetite lately and I need this girl I know to make me tuna and chicken and all that since she's a chef. I'm way too lazy to make my own food I'm always thinking hmm, should I go downstairs and make something? No thats okay I'll survive, lol. And like you're one to talk do you remember how much you weighed yesterday?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 30, 2006)

Wednesday; 8-30-2006


*Vertical Push/Pull* (35 minutes, 20 sets)

*Arnold Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 60's

*BTN Pull-Ups*
5 sets of 5

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 30's

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
3 sets of 8 with 75

*DB Shrugs*
2 sets of 12 with the 90's

*WG Cable Pulldowns*
2 sets of 12 with 115

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk + 6 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: 3/4 cup of raw almonds 
Meal 3: 8 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 2,784
Total (g) Protein: 188g 
Total (g) Carbs: 173g
Total (g) Fat: 161g


Sleep- 5.5 hours.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

Whey cannot replace whole foods--it can only fill in small gaps sporadically, or be used PWO.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 30, 2006)

*BigDyl*
Yeah lately I've been replacing whey shakes with a lot of my meals, defintely a bad habit you can't beat the vitamins/minerals you get from whole foods. My girlfriend definitely reminds me of this on a daily basis, lol.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 31, 2006)

Not trying to bash you in anyway cause your #'s are better than mine, but you have one of the crappiest diets I've ever seen. I would love to see how you would progress if you cleaned your diet up and stuck to it. Your definately gifted, don't waste it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 1, 2006)

*bludevil*
Yeah my diet lately has been shitty, but its only because I've been stressed out between work and what not. My diet will be back on track in no time, no worries. Thanks for stopping by, though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 2, 2006)

Thursday; 8-31-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
14 minutes of HIIT interval training + 6 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. My interval training today looked like this:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 5.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 6.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 7.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 8.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 9.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH
12- 10.0 MPH
13- 3.0 MPH
14- 8.0 MPH


Diet-

Not good today at all, didn't even track anything I ate. All day I barely had anything but a whey shake and then later tonight I ended up drinking a little bottle of vodka, and a few beers, and then some cheese fries and a grilled chicken salad with the girlfriend, lol. 


Sleep- 5.5 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 2, 2006)

Friday; 9-1-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
NONE! Lazy slacker day today, me and my girlfriend were running around all day doing stuff, so I didn't have a chance to get to the gym at all today.


Diet-
SUCKED! Took a day off of dieting today with my girlfriend and we ended up eating at an italian restaurant and I had some cheese tortellini and cream sauce, and then a bunch of rolls with garlic and olive oil, and of course ate some of my girlfriend's pasta. Then tonight I had a pint of low-fat Ben & Jerry's and a chicken pot pie. A typical cheat day, didn't go all out and binge, so that was one good thing.


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 3, 2006)

Saturday; 9-2-2006


*Hamstring Dominant Legs* (30 minutes, 19 sets)

*Good Mornings*
5 sets of 5 with 155

*Skullcrushers*
5 sets of 5 with 95

*Lying Leg Curls*
3 sets of 8 with 110

*One-Arm Cable Pressdowns*
2 sets of 12 with 30

*DB Lunges*
2 sets of 12 with the 40's

*Standing Calf Raises*
2 sets of 15 with 225

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: MRP shake
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: MRP bar
Meal 2: 2% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 3: 10 tbsp. peanut butter + apple
Meal 4: MRP bar 

Total Calories: 2,953
Total (g) Protein: 201g
Total (g) Carbs: 224g
Total (g) Fat: 145g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2006)

M.J.H. said:


> *Hamstring Dominant Legs* (30 minutes, 19 sets)
> 
> *Skullcrushers*
> *One-Arm Cable Pressdowns*


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 3, 2006)

*Triple Threat*
Hey man, sorry for the confusion. Training arms in this program I actually throw in on leg days. So on my quad dominant day I end up hitting biceps and then on my hamstring dominant day I end up hitting triceps.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 3, 2006)

Sunday; 9-3-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull* (45 minutes, 20 sets)

*Decline Bench Presses*
5 sets of 5 with 235

*Bentover Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 235

*Cable Crossovers*
3 sets of 9 with 60

*Hammer Strength Rows*
3 sets of 9 with 190

*Flat DB Flyes*
2 sets of 12 with the 40's

*One-Arm Machine Rows*
2 sets of 12 with 80

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: MRP bar
Meal 2: grilled chicken salad
Meal 3: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk + 6 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 2,351
Total (g) Protein: 186g 
Total (g) Carbs: 192g
Total (g) Fat: 110g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 4, 2006)

Monday; 9-4-2006


*Quad Dominant Legs* (35 minutes, 20 sets)

*Hack Squats*
5 sets of 5 with 340

*Concentration Curls*
5 sets of 5 with a 40

*Leg Extensions*
3 sets of 8 with 200

*Incline DB Hammer Curls*
2 sets of 9 with the 40's

*Hyperextensions*
2 sets of 12 with a 25

*Standing Calf Raises*
2 sets of 15 with 250

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 1 baked chicken breast
Meal 2: 2 scoops of whey protein + 6 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: MRP bar
Meal 4: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt

Total Calories: 2,869
Total (g) Protein: 262g 
Total (g) Carbs: 212g
Total (g) Fat: 111g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 4, 2006)

Is it me, or are you getting weaker?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2006)

*BigDyl*
Hey man, I haven't really gotten weaker on anything. I adjust my weights accordingly in terms of how close I want to come to failure, but I always do that when I'm cutting down. Thanks for stopping by, man.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2006)

Tuesday; 9-5-2006


*Vertical Push/Pull* (40 minutes, 20 sets)

*Arnold Presses* 
5 sets of 5 with the 60's

*Pull-Ups*
5 sets of 5 with +10

*Machine Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 9 with 110

*Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
3 sets of 8 with 100

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 12 with the 25's

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
2 sets of 12 with 145

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 

Overall today I had a shitty workout, energy levels were down, strength was down, pump was horrible, etc. I'm going to take tomorrow off definitely and get back into it on Thursday.


 Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 1 can of chicken noodle soup
Meal 2: salad + vinegarette dressing
Meal 3: 2 scoops of whey protein + 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 4: 8 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 3,053
Total (g) Protein: 204g 
Total (g) Carbs: 189g
Total (g) Fat: 176g


Sleep- 7 hours.

Weight- 208 lbs.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 6, 2006)

Wednesday; 9-6-2006


*Hamstring Dominant Legs* (45 minutes, 20 sets)

*Deadlifts*
5 sets of 5 with 405

Awesome sets here today, finished all 5 sets of 5 without too much of a struggle. Although the last couple sets of 5 I really think I came damn close to failure on. 

*Skullcrushers*
5 sets of 5 with 100

*Seated Leg Curls*
3 sets of 8 with 140

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
2 sets of 10 with a 35

*Leg Extensions*
2 sets of 12 with 200

*Seated Calf Raises*
2 sets of 12 with 180

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.

Overall workout today was good, considering I was running on low sleep and low food. Not a bad session at all, I'm definitely taking tomorrow off no matter what. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal, banana
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk + 8 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt 
Meal 3: 4 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 3,207
Total (g) Protein: 274g
Total (g) Carbs: 214g
Total (g) Fat: 141g


Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 6, 2006)

You need to chill out with those late nights.  Why do you never get any sleep?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

M.J.H. said:


> *Deadlifts*
> 5 sets of 5 with 405



You still have me beat on DLs, bastard.  









   Nice going.


----------



## Small Bunny (Sep 7, 2006)

Yea Mike, Whats up with your lack of sleep?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 8, 2006)

*BigDyl*
Probably because I have a stubborn girlfriend that keeps me up all night, thats probably the biggest reason, lol. But anyway I don't know just school and work and trying to deal with a demanding girlfriend. 

*Triple Threat*
Hah, and I always feel like my deadlift strength is going down the tubes, too. In the past I've hit 5 sets of 5 with 455, but oh well. My strength at 206-209 lbs. is nowhere near what it was at 224-227 lbs.

*Small Bunny*
You're the reason I don't get any sleep, duh.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 8, 2006)

Thursday; 9-7-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
14 minutes of HIIT interval training on the treadmill + 6 minutes of incline walking, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. My intervals today looked like this:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 5.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 6.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 7.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 8.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 9.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH
12- 8.0 MPH
13- 3.0 MPH
14- 7.0 MPH

Not too bad today. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk + 8 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 3: 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 4: low-carb choclate milk 

Total Calories: 2,930
Total (g) Protein: 281g
Total (g) Carbs: 164g
Total (g) Fat: 129g


Sleep- 6.5 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 9, 2006)

Friday; 9-8-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull* (40 minutes, 20 sets)

*Incline Bench Presses*
2 sets of 5 with 225
3 sets of 5 with 205

*Support Rows*
2 sets of 5 with 210
3 sets of 5 with 175

*Flat DB Flyes*
3 sets of 8 with the 50's

*Machine Rows*
3 sets of 8 with 185

*Pec-Deck Flyes*
2 sets of 12 with 110

*CG Cable Rows*
2 sets of 12 with 145

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 2 grilled chicken breasts
Meal 2: 2 mixed drinks + 2 beers
Meal 3: 12 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 2,756
Total (g) Protein: 169g
Total (g) Carbs: 136g
Total (g) Fat: 130g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 10, 2006)

Saturday; 9-9-2006


*Rest*

Didn't even make it to the gym today, oh well. I spent the entire day instead talking to my girlfriend about what a moron I am. 


Diet-

Meal 1: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 2: 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
Meal 3: 2 cups of low-carb choclate mill
Meal 4: 2 beers, 3 shots 
Meal 5: low-carb peanut butter & jelly sandwich

Total Calories: 2,422 
Total (g) Protein: 147g 
Total (g) Carbs: 154g
Total (g) Fat: 78g


Sleep- 5 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 10, 2006)

Sunday; 9-10-2006


*Quad Dominant Legs* (35 minutes, 17 sets)

*Leg Extensions*
5 sets of 6 with 210

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
5 sets of 5 with a 40

*DB Lunges*
3 sets of 8 with the 40's

*Cable Pressdowns*
2 sets of 12 with 60

*DB SLDL*
2 sets of 12 with the 60's

Not a bad workout today, had to workout in my basement since I woke up late. Didn't get a chance to do any cardio, maybe I'll squeeze some in tonight when I get home from work.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 packet of oatmeal 
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: MRP bar
Meal 2: 8 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: grilled chicken salad + balsamic dressing

Total Calories: 2,658
Total (g) Protein: 181g 
Total (g) Carbs: 177g
Total (g) Fat: 148g


Sleep- 5 hours.  And I woke up about 5 times all throughout the night thanks to the cat.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2006)

Monday; 9-11-2006


*Vertical Push/Pull* (45 minutes, 20 sets)

*Seated DB Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 75's

*Pull-Ups*
5 sets of 5 with +25

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 30's

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
3 sets of 8 with 175

*DB Shrugs*
2 sets of 12 with the 100's

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
2 sets of 12 with an 80

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, banana, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 2: 8 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 1,915
Total (g) Protein: 139g 
Total (g) Carbs: 146g
Total (g) Fat: 93g

My diet lately has SUCKED. Been stressed out with a new job and school and some rough times with the girlfriend. Hopefully I'll get back to 3K calories a day in the next week or so, we'll see. My appetite has just been gone lately. 


Sleep- 5.5 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2006)

Tuesday; 9-12-2006


*Hamstring Dominant Legs* (45 minutes, 23 sets) 

*Platform Deadlifts*
5 sets of 5 with 365

*Standing BB Curls*
5 sets of 5 with 105

*Seated Leg Curls*
3 sets of 8 with 140

*Reverse Preacher Curls*
2 sets of 8 with 85

*Leg Extensions*
2 sets of 12 with 250

*Reverse Wrist Curls SS w/ Wrist Curls*
2 sets of 20 with 45 / 2 sets of 20 with 45

*Rope Cable Crunches*
2 sets of 15 with 150

*Cardio*
10 minutes on the treadclimber, 3.0 MPH at the maximal treadler setting. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal, 1 banana
Meal 1: garden salad + balsamic dressing + olives + olive oil, etc.
Meal 2: tortilla chips + spinach dip
Meal 3: turkey burger, green beans
Meal 4: 3 scoops of whey protein + 2 cups of skim milk + 6 tbsp. peanut butter 

Total Calories: 3,188
Total (g) Protein: 209g 
Total (g) Carbs: 235g
Total (g) Fat: 164g


Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2006)

*Rotating Volume*  

I've decided that I'm going to try something new with my Baby Got Back program. Its a solid program the way that it is now, but I think with a slight modification it might be a bit more effective. I'm the type of guy that responds well to volume, more so than intensity. I've done low-volume high intensity programs in the past and for whatever reason they have never done much for me. 

Right now I'm doing roughly ~20 sets per workout, give or take. And my workouts are taking around 30-45 minutes usually. I've decided that I'm going to start rotating my volume. This next week I'm going to bump it up to around ~25 sets per workout this next cycle, and then ~30 sets the next cycle, etc. I'm probably going to work all the way up to around ~40 sets if I can manage that under 60 minutes. I'll be doing 10x10, 8x8, 5x5, 4x6, 3x8, 3x10, 2x12, etc. Pretty much every volume loading technique that I can think of. 

After I keep increasing the volume I'll drop it back down to ~20 sets per workout. As long as I am training shy of failure I'm sure that I'll be fine in terms of overtraining. But I'll be tracking my progress here in my journal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

I must say Mike, you've been awesome sticking with this  I think tweaking the program is a good idea, you know enough about training and yourself to know what works for you. And your pics are looking great!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2006)

*Rocco*
Thanks man, appreciate it. I absolutely love Baby Got Back so its not like I'm going to stray from the program. I just need to change things up a bit to keep it interesting. And I think doing wave style volume loading should do the trick.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2006)

Wednesday; 9-13-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull* (45 minutes, 24 sets)

*Flat DB Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 100's

*Bentover Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 225

*Pec-Deck Flyes*
4 sets of 8 with 125

*CG Cable Rows*
4 sets of 8 with 175

*Flat DB Flyes*
3 sets of 12 with the 40's

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 12 with the 20's

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.

Actually got a nice comment from my friend today at the gym, I was stretching and she said that my back looked like I had "wings," lol. And as most of us know we are training our backs as much as we possibly can so they look like wings, hah. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk, 1 packet of oatmeal, grits
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: MRP bar
Meal 2: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 3: 6 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of 2% milk + 6 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 3,236
Total (g) Protein: 255g 
Total (g) Carbs: 250g
Total (g) Fat: 144g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2006)

Thursday; 9-14-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
14 minutes of HIIT interval training on the treadmill + 6 minutes of incline walking, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. My intervals today looked like:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 5.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 6.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 7.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 8.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 9.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH
12- 10.0 MPH
13- 3.0 MPH
14- 8.0 MPH


Diet-

Meal 1: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Meal 2: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk, 6 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: garden salad + balsamic dressing
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups of skim milk, 6 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt

Total Calories: 3,580
Total (g) Protein: 303g
Total (g) Carbs: 178g
Total (g) Fat: 192g


Sleep- 7.5 hours.


----------

